# Trophy club wanted, south'n GA. / price no issue



## arfeeser3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking for a nicer lease, primary focus on archery and muzzleloader season to hunt quality bucks that are trophy management material. Interested in doing the work / planting in order to be selective from the deer herd. Wanting to see lots of animals, hogs OK but under control. Married but no kids, attend church of christ assembly, active duty military, and reside in north Florida so hunting pressure will be low on my end. Family is long time member of south Georgia leases near Camilla and americus but looking for new opportunities.


----------



## sac1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is putnam county to far for you? We have a 2900 acre club and are full for this year but, I can get you on the waiting list for next year if your interested. Check out our site at 
http://buck-run.webs.com


----------



## arfeeser3 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a bit over 5 hours from me but I've dealt with worse...I usually make two or three trips to Indiana or Ohio a year so I might be able to make that work. my only concern is being that far away doesn't give me quite as much time to do work before the season starts when, by start of season, all I would mainly be doing is hunting once I arrive...something only 3.5 or 4 hours away is a little more forgiving


----------



## bandit819 (Sep 20, 2011)

I run a club on 550 acres in Dooly County about 1 mile off the river. Check out my thread in clubs looking for members under Dooly Co. lease. People there now doing camp chores, I'm going up Thurs- Sunday to plant plots. Call me if interested. 321-231-4354.


----------



## arfeeser3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanx for the info today, also wanted to add that I am open to private owned property that owners may just want help controlling their deer herd. Large or small tracts not a problem just looking for prime hunting ground.


----------



## arfeeser3 (Sep 22, 2011)

still looking if anybody has some info on a good lease withi 3 hours of the FL/GA line...


----------



## arfeeser3 (Sep 26, 2011)

still looking...thanks for any info provided.


----------



## KCREEK (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 290ac in the south part of Webster County in between Sumter & Terrell.     $4500.00       call    Robert 229-938-6453  or email    kcreek1920@hotmail.com


----------



## R and D (Oct 13, 2011)

I help manage a lease in northern Thomas county.1386 acres,cabin,6 members, 20 acres foodplots...noy cheap but we do things right....Mike


----------



## bullturkey (Oct 14, 2011)

800 acs Randolph Co...most of us bow hunt only...1000.00 per member camp site / water and electric..229-347-4489 Scott...you can email or pm me but i won't check til evenings will be at lease working... s.romero@mchsi.com   phone is best during day


----------



## rance56 (Nov 11, 2011)

call Tom Winn at 386-562-8384  
3700 acress in jeff davis county. they have had the lease for 20 years and trophy managed it the whole time. approx 20 members, mainly all from florida, about 2-2.5 hours from jacksonville. club house with all the amenities. high deer numbers, see deer most every sitting. nice bucks. typical one will score in the 120s-130. lot of agriculture in the area. very little to no poaching, or brown its down in area. you get 2 private areas and allowed to use portable stands as needed. most all niegboorign property is doing some form of trophy management. plenty of picture of shooter bucks taken each year. feel free to call me also, i was in it since the beginning. rance 404-219-1199

btw-absolutely no hogs on the place, pleny of turkeys. and i doubt 1 person bow hunts. no one ever has for soem reason.


----------

